# Doug Mohler Letter to Editor



## smalls (Sep 9, 2003)

Jim Mohler letter: Thanks, governor, for a great season
The Forum
Published Friday, October 22, 2004

Once again, it looks like another great hunting season is here in North Dakota. I would like to take a minute to thank Gov. John Hoeven for his great leadership and foresight regarding hunting. As an active hunter, the governor knows that access to quality land is one of the most important issues for hunters. To assist with this problem, the governor has worked with the state Game and Fish Department to create more than 700,000 acres of land open to hunters and he is working towards a goal of one million acres.

Hoeven has also worked to make it as easy as possible for individuals to purchase a hunting license. Anyone with a phone can make a toll-free call and within minutes have a number that serves as their hunting license. Many options are also available on the Game and Fish Web site.

In both of these areas, Hoeven has shown that he has real solutions. He is working to make sure that everyone is able to enjoy North Dakota's outdoors this season, and his foresight will allow us to pass on our hunting heritage to future generations.

Jim Mohler

Bismarck


----------



## smalls (Sep 9, 2003)

:eyeroll: :eyeroll: :eyeroll: :eyeroll: :withstupid: :withstupid: :withstupid: :withstupid: :withstupid: :withstupid: :withstupid: :withstupid: :withstupid: :withstupid: :withstupid: :withstupid: :withstupid: :withstupid: :withstupid: :withstupid: :withstupid: :withstupid: :withstupid: :eyeroll: :eyeroll: :eyeroll: :eyeroll: :eyeroll:


----------



## jhegg (May 29, 2004)

Thanks Smalls,
It might be time to write a letter!


----------



## Rick Fode (Sep 26, 2004)

Jim Mohler must be a guide, or a teacher. This also sounds like the guy that sent an open letter to the Governor and the Director of the Game & Fish Dept. just to name a few, but declined to sign the letter to Dakota Country magazine that was published in the October issue (pages 5&6). He has no idea where hunting is headed in ND, I don't know why all of these people think he has accomplished anything for the resident hunters. If Heidi Heitkamp would have been elected she would have done a better job with hunting issues, and at least let the Game & Fish Dept. do their jobs without being micro-managed.


----------



## goosehtr4life (Dec 16, 2002)

What he forgot to mention is how most of that new plots land is Non-huntable(meaning there are no birds on it)..When I drove home I saw all the "great" plots land that had been hayed and not only that it was in the eastern end of the state..not exactly pheasant country...How about some plots down in the SE part of the state Gov...oh wait that is where my friends run the g/o and taking land away from them would be wrong.....no lets put plots in areas that have no birds...Then promote we have this great increase in available land... uke: ....If that doen't insult your intelligence what will....

Hov. has done NOTHING for the average sportsman..


----------

